# Switching from Raw to ... premium kibble?



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

We have been feeding Leo the Raw diet for about 7 months now and he has been doing very well, he usually eats any and all meat, however occasionally turns his nose up at random meats at random times (Ex: whole salmon this morning)

Unfortunately our living circumstances have made it very difficult to maintain feeding him the raw diet. We are thinking about switching him back to kibble, looking into a premium brand: Taste of the Wild.

We don't plan on switching him back to kibble for about 8 weeks (until our current stock of meat is out). Does anyone have any advice on making the switch back?

Also, we have been doing our research on Taste of the Wild, but would appreciate any and all first hand feedback about this kibble.

Thanks.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I did the switch back also, for different reasons. Titan was too active and his metabolism was too fast. We were up to 4 lbs of meat a day and he was still losing weight. It was geetting too expensive for me. So I switched him to kibble. Personally I am not a huge fan of Taste of the Wild. More so, Titan wasn't a huge fan of it. and the recalls on the brand didn't help to bring me to ease. I ended up going with Blue Buffalo Wilderness Duck formula. Seemed to be closely formulated to resemble a raw type diet, as far as nutrition goes. Titan loved it. due to Titan's skin issues we are having I had to take him off it and we are currently on Nature's Recipe: Sweet Potato, salmon, and Pumpkin. And I have NEVER seen Titan enjoy his food this much even when we were on the raw diet. It's good to see his enthusiasm toward eating for once 

Either way, with whatever food, I started about a week out from finishing my stock.. in the morning Titan got the raw, and evenings got half the amount of a normal kibble serving. did that for about a week then he went to 100% kibble. He did great on it and slightly loose stool but nothing terrible.


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

You might want to look into Nature's Variety.. Not only is their regular kibble premium (They put ground up bone, organ meat, etc. in it), but they also have kibble with "raw boost".. They actually have dehydrated raw in the kibble as well!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I just switched about a week and a half ago. I am feeding blue wilderness duck formula and it seems to be working well for my dog.


----------



## Germ (Jun 2, 2011)

I have been feeding my dogs TOTW pacific stream (W/grizzly salmon oil from leerburg) for a while now and they love it!
skin and coat is very nice as well! 

a lot of people here are huge on slamming TOTW for the voluntary recall they issued for potential salmonella, which none of the stuff has tested positive for it anyway. If you like TOTW go with it! but Blue buffalo is also a good one little more pricey than TOTW but its a great food as well. Sometimes my feed store is out of TOTW and i have to get Blue!


----------

